# Hello from a future breeder



## Zachriel (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello, I'm Zachriel, and I currently have a female mouse that I wish I didn't say I was housing her alone, but I am, I plan on breeding her and getting more females after we move, Here's my little lady:








And a picture of her cage:


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome! Does mouse breeding appeal to you, or are you mostly looking for advice on how to have this one litter? She's cute!


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Zachriel (Jan 5, 2014)

It isn't a great picture as the lighting here is terrible, we're moving soon so after that I plan on breeding mice. 
@Frizzle, it does actually appeal to me but not my mother, although she said she would let me but if they aren't cared properly for then I'll have to stop breeding them.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

That's a pretty good rational. Do you have a favorite variety yet? There are so many different coats & colors out there!

Here's a nice site with some great pictures. :3
http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/index.html


----------



## Zachriel (Jan 5, 2014)

Yes, my favorite coat is Rex. I think it reminds me of a dog I had one time. I plan on getting a couple of these guys and breeding them also.


----------

